# Banshee FINALLY popped with quads! Hubba hubba udder!



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

...Banshee went on what should be day 147-149 of her second cover. Lost her ligs about 9 p.m. Friday and kidded around 3 p.m. the next day. She was very easy going about it all. And she had quads! :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: ..... Glad I decided to sell dad because he seems to throw a lot of bucks. Six boys to one doe now with him. But with her udder I'm not sure I even care. It is MASSIVE to a degree I haven't had here and have only seen in the champion classes at bigger shows.  And for a FF too!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















-A few hours from kidding and posty as all get out-










Doe is the plain buckskin with the white head on the far left. All the rest are boys. The other buckskin has a grey cast over his whole coat. Maybe roaning? My Angel looked similar as a newborn and ended up what I call "apricot" buckskin.










-The kidding stall has horrid lighting-

And mom about a month preggo in a link because the photo takes awhile to resize after I've adjusted the PB settings: http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee34/Firelight-27/DSCN9878.jpg


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

...I think Angel was much brighter though...and his whole tummy is white? Whats up with that on a buckskin?

Also, most likely keeping the doe as she is the only girl I got from that buck and I want his lines in my herd. And as stupendous as mom and her udder are the two larger bucks (white and splashy chamoise) will likely stay in tact and be for sale. Buckskin boy is runty so will be wethered. Yay for Piddlin Acres lines!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :leap: 


Glad that you got a girl :hug: 

Banshee certainly looks very pleased with herself :wink:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

So cute!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Wowza, what a beautiful udder on your little momma there! And she looks so happy and peaceful. Glad you got a little girl in the bunch too  Gorgeous kids, all! Congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Woo hoo, look at that udder! And lovely babies too~ <3


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful ~ congrats! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice...congrats....


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! Congratulations... wish I could order a buck right now! I'd get a resv. on that flashy little guy!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my word! 4 babies! wow! What a great Mamma.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Quads!! And for a FF!! That's incredible!!! Congrats on the cute babies!,!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! She did surprise me even if she was a whale. She is a big girl when she isn't pregnant so I was thinking big twins or maybe, just maybe trips. Good thing her udder is so huge...so far she is nursing all four great and they are all average size and bouncy.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Congrats!

Nice looking crew


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

congrats :stars:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Finally, some new photos! This was yesterday before they were all dis-budded. They are not too happy with me today.

Hawkeye



















Huntsman (AKA Hunter)

Believer it or not, this guy isn't white. He was actually a bit darker at birth and has lacy white spots. He seems to be an exceptionally pale gold. I have a doe that is a pale gold with white who goes all white some times and then will darken up to a pale rust. I expect he will do this.




























Tuvok (Because yes, I'm that much of a dork. Reserved as a wether.)



















And my keeper and the only doeling, Freya










I'm considering selling Hunstman and Hawkeye as bucks. Usually I do not on a FF but dang what an udder on mom! And dad's dam's udder quite impressively won her a championship at a huge specialty show in Salem:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are so adorable.

I love the first pictures you posted. mom is looking at you like "Yep those are MY babies and I am so proud of them".


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What an adorable bunch! And I would buy a buck from that udder, as long as the mom's conformation was just as good. =D


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I really, really considered keeping a buck from the bunch just because of that udder. There is as photo of her on my site on the doe page...in fact, I think I linked the photo in the first post as well. But I just bought a new buck, have a buck kid already retained this year, and am leasing another buck this fall. I really don't need a million stinky dudes.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

OMG too cute CONGRATS! And they are all different colors and patterns!! Gorgeous!! :leap: :stars:


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

awwwww .... I LOVE babies.

So CUTE.

:stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.......


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

congratulations!! I could only hope for quads. Mine only had one each.


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Very Nice! :thumb:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

New pictures! Only of the two boys, I couldn't catch Freya to take her out on the lawn:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are growing fast!! Very nice looking little boys too


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

They are so cute! I especially like the brown and white boy.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Awwww too cute!! That prancing and baaing picture of the little brown and white boy is  !!! And may I assume that you named Huntsman and Hawkeye after Snow White and the Huntsman and the Avengers?  Or is it just me who would think that? Lol I'm kind of a movie nerd..... XD


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

All so cute... congrats!! :stars:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Mwahaha, Frosty that is EXACTLY what I did! Daddy was Odin, because when I got him we had just watched Thor. So I went with another Chris Hemsworth movie for one kid (Huntsman) and a fellow character from another Hemsworth movie (Avengers). Because I thought that Hawkeye got WAY to little screen time and his role wasn't important enough for how awesome his actual comic book character is. ;p


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ahahaha that's so funny!  If you have twin bucklings sometime you should name them Thor and Loki..... If their sire is Odin of course.  Ihave yet to see SW and the Huntsman, but I loved the Avengers!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Been there, done that. Lol. Thor went home as a buck, Loki a wether. I thought that was somehow fitting since Loki turns out to be a jerk in the films and Thor is the (extremely hot) manly hero.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Lolol you go after my own way of thinking...  Maybe weird, but I thought Loki was pretty cute....  lol ;D Thor is def. amazing too though.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Frosty1 said:


> Lolol you go after my own way of thinking...  Maybe weird, but I thought Loki was pretty cute....  lol ;D Thor is def. amazing too though.


agreed with both statements.

I had a little ND buckling last year I named Thor because that was the movie I was watching when he was born. Always wanted to get him one of those lil hammers they sold. .. . .


----------

